# Pregnant or fat?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! So many of you
are p​robably tired of hearing about Gracie so I won't bore you with that story again...

We saw her go into heat on April 3rd. She was very interested in our bucklings so we took her to the breeder's and saw her get bred that same morning. Her next heat cycle if she was not bred that day would've been on April 24th. We did not see her go into heat. Next cycle would've been May 15th. No sign of heat. Her next cycle should be June 5th if she isn't pregnant. Since we *bred* her, she has shown no interest in our bucklings..unlike our other two does..

Today is day 60/145 of pregnancy. She would be due August 26th if the is pregnant. The whole thing to me just seems to good to be true! Then again..she may not be pregnant and we are just really bad at identifying heat cycles...

Here are some photos of her I took today. Her underbelly is not fully shaved, and same with the leg areas below the hocks/knees. The rest of her is shaved with Andis 2-Speed clippers, blade 4. I shaved her this morning.

I have no idea how much she weighs..as it would be very difficult to find out. Obviously...:haha: She gets about 1/4 cup of grain twice a day. Has 24/7 access to lots of grass, and access to lots of brush in the daytime. She gets bullied away from most of the hay so I know she is not eating all of the hay..
She is an obvious easy keeper but I've never seen her so large before! Especially for a doe that should only be 2 months into pregnancy..
So.....what do you all think?
























She is current 2 years and 2 months old. She would be a first freshener. 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blood test would tell you for sure.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would do the blood test, otherwise you will drive yourself crazy wondering!!! :shrug:
Good luck, I hope she took!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! We do plan to do a blood test sometime when we aren’t incredibly busy..
Does anybody know of if
P-Tests are accurate? We have tried them before and they both said positive for two does that kidded on the correct date but I’m not sure if they are always accurate, or at least 90% accurate. Thanks in advance if anybody knows.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pee test is not accurate.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Also in addition to a blood test, note that the rumen is more towards the left and a baby would be more towards the right (the goat’s left and right). It may not be obvious enough to tell you anything though it could give you an idea of whether she’s pregnant or not until you do a blood test.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

I think she just might be! But I'd try a urine test from emlab genetics, they are just 5 bucks and have always been accurate for me. I think some get bad results when they don't read it right, the first 60 seconds tells you if she is pregnant and the next 9 minutes it will tell you approx how far along. Most wait that full 10 min to tell them positive or not so they'll get false positives or false negatives.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Spryng said:


> I think she just might be! But I'd try a urine test from emlab genetics, they are just 5 bucks and have always been accurate for me. I think some get bad results when they don't read it right, the first 60 seconds tells you if she is pregnant and the next 9 minutes it will tell you approx how far along. Most wait that full 10 min to tell them positive or not so they'll get false positives or false negatives.


Thank you! I'll have to give them a try! It is much easier than drawing blood, as we have never done it before. When we did the P-Tests, (long time ago with two different does) we saw the test in the first 60 seconds said positive. Then it turned the color that said negative in the 9 minutes after. The directions said it would tell you in the first 60 seconds, (like you said ) so we disregarded the 9 minute period of weird-color.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! I'll have to give them a try! It is much easier than drawing blood, as we have never done it before. When we did the P-Tests, (long time ago with two different does) we saw the test in the first 60 seconds said positive. Then it turned the color that said negative in the 9 minutes after. The directions said it would tell you in the first 60 seconds, (like you said ) so we disregarded the 9 minute period of weird-color.


Yeah they've clarified it since then saying the 9 min reading is for how far along, so if she's early it will turn the same color as the negative pregnancy so don't be alarmed! Lol I love those tests.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Spryng said:


> Yeah they've clarified it since then saying the 9 min reading is for how far along, so if she's early it will turn the same color as the negative pregnancy so don't be alarmed! Lol I love those tests.


Thank you! We will attempt to do the test with her.  From my experience it usually takes a few days of being there at the wrong time but hopefully we will catch her at the right time and get some results!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Still haven't caught her yet...
We switched to a new type of feed for our goats. I'll be monitoring her and watching for any signs of transitioning issues. So far so good. We have been transitioning them slowly.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Complete waste of money for me - not anymore expensive to do a blood test.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you. We already have a P-Test kit, so we will try it and most likely do a blood test as well just to be safe. I'm just curious to see what they say.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Still haven't caught her to do the P-Test. She was supposed to go into heat on June 26th and we saw no signs of heat! Not sure if a blood test is required anymore..thoughts?

Anyways..now I'm confused about something else..
Gracie is due on August 26th and she appears to be developing an udder. She was shaved at the same length in all the pictures below. However, I probably should shave her udder area again. Is her udder developing too early? Am I not really seeing an udder developing? Here are some old and new pictures to compare. 
6/23/2019























6/25/2020
























Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, I see an udder forming, looks to be pregnant.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

That’s not too early. My last doe started developing an udder around 2 months before her due date, even though previous years she has developed one much later. I wouldn’t do the test if she is getting an udder, appeared to skip a heat, and you know when she was bred.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much! 
I can’t believe she is finally bred. I’ve been disappointed with unsuccessful breedings and useless vets who thought they knew it all, only to have our goat breeder (and the wonderful people on TGS) figure out the issue.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ashlynn said:


> That's not too early. My last doe started developing an udder around 2 months before her due date, even though previous years she has developed one much later. I wouldn't do the test if she is getting an udder, appeared to skip a heat, and you know when she was bred.


That's good to hear. Thank you. I was getting worried we got the due date wrong even though that is basically impossible, since we bring her to our breeders on one day, then take her home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

My guess is preggo but that’s just a guess!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My guess is preggo but that's just a guess!!


I sure hope she is pregnant!


----------



## Courtney De St Jean (Apr 18, 2019)

**I responded before I finished reading the thread lol but the P-Tests are great IMO!!! Good luck

Previous reply: I have used EmLab Genetics test, see attached link and that has been mostly accurate for me. It has never given me a false positive, but has given me a false negative once or twice and I use fairly regularly, if I have a goat that I feel is bred, and I do the EmLab test and it ends up being negative I will draw blood and send to a lab, but I like having it on hand for quick checks.

https://www.emlabgenetics.com/pregnancy-test-kits



CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! We do plan to do a blood test sometime when we aren't incredibly busy..
> Does anybody know of if
> P-Tests are accurate? We have tried them before and they both said positive for two does that kidded on the correct date but I'm not sure if they are always accurate, or at least 90% accurate. Thanks in advance if anybody knows.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Courtney De St Jean said:


> **I responded before I finished reading the thread lol but the P-Tests are great IMO!!! Good luck
> 
> Previous reply: I have used EmLab Genetics test, see attached link and that has been mostly accurate for me. It has never given me a false positive, but has given me a false negative once or twice and I use fairly regularly, if I have a goat that I feel is bred, and I do the EmLab test and it ends up being negative I will draw blood and send to a lab, but I like having it on hand for quick checks.
> 
> https://www.emlabgenetics.com/pregnancy-test-kits


Thank you! We already have P-Tests of the exact brand you recommended. We haven't done a test and I'm not sure we need to anymore, but I will definitely remember what you said for future reference!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just shaved Gracie's udder, but couldn't fully get all of it or the attachments. I'm a little concerned about a small, somewhat greenish watery mucus coming from her backside. Not sure if it is from pregnancy and is normal, or if something is wrong. She is still 52 days away. 
Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I am very confused as to what is going on with Gracie. Is that mucus from labor? I couldn't feel her ligaments either! She's been staying in the sheds a lot lately, and has been kinda loud. We did try to breed her in February (I'll try to find the dates) and if the breeding took she would be bred now, but we saw her have a heat cycle after that, bred her on April 3rd when she was in heat, and that's when we gave her the cystorelin. The mucus looks too watery to be from kids. We found one clump of waste outside her shed, but it was pretty small and we can't be sure if it was her's or not. We had to wipe her backside down as it was pretty dirty. I'm so confused.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Just looked through old messages and saw we took her to be bred on February 14th, placing her due date on July 8th if that breeding was the one that took.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 184827
> 
> Just shaved Gracie's udder, but couldn't fully get all of it or the attachments. I'm a little concerned about a small, somewhat greenish watery mucus coming from her backside. Not sure if it is from pregnancy and is normal, or if something is wrong. She is still 52 days away.
> Thanks in advance for any help given.


The green on her hind end could be from loose poop?
But I see the mucus on the picture below. Mmhh. I hop someone else chimes in.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie kidded one premature kid. No chance of saving, it had no fur. The placenta hasn’t passed yet and she seems to still be pushing. She is extra Whiny.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure if I should milk her. I hear it’s about a 1% chance for one kid to be born prematurely, and it’s brother/sister to stay in until the correct date.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Random questions about the placenta: 
Does the placenta grow with the kid? Since she kidded 52 days before her due date, does that mean the placenta would be smaller than normal? She doesn’t seem to have another kid but there is a red bubble a little smaller than a golf or ping-pong ball. Is that the placenta?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Are there any medications/antibiotics I should give her? (pennicilin, oxytetracycline, etc.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost the kid. Green is not a normal discharge from a birth. You really need to determine if she has diarrhea. Make sure she passes the placenta. If that green did come from the birthing process, I'd probably get a vet involved to do an ultrasound. It will be very important to get the uterus cleaned out. You'll want to do uterine flushes.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you. I'm not sure if a vet is an option right now. Would LA-200 work for the uterine flushes, or is that for something else? The red bubble is still coming out of her backside. it doesn't look like a prolapse, but it is a little too bright red to be a placenta. I've never seen a premature birth before, so I don't know what any of this is supposed to look like. The kid was a doeling. Could she have miscarried due to an iodine deficiency? They have been getting Sweetlix Meat Maker and haven't shown any signs of mineral deficiency from what I can tell.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I forgot to mention earlier. The kid was 13 ounces. I have a picture if anybody wishes to see for research/general interest.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did she finally pass her placenta? When I do uterine flushes, I have 500cc of sterile water that I add 3cc of Betadine (or something like it) so that it looks like weak tea. I flush the whole 500cc using an IV line without the needle inserted in. My vet always had me do 2-3 days in a row flushing once a day.

https://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/pro...Wx0cy8lN0IlMjJxJTIyJTNBJTIyaXYrdHViZSUyMiU3RA

Please post pictures. Interest on the kid but also pics of doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do as suggested or get a vet to look at her right away.

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you for the advice.
This is a photo of Gracie before delivery.








Here is a picture of the red bubble about 3 hours ago. We haven't checked on her since. I milked her out and got about 1/2 cup from one test, then she kicked the pan over and we lost almost all the milk. After that, we got 6.55 ounces from the other teat. We are hoping milking her will help the placenta pass.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Is that the placenta? It was more of a bubble earlier today until she went to the bathroom on it and messed it up a bit. We have not (and will not unless told to) pulled on the placenta.
Here is the kid.








If there is another kid in her, will a uterine flush hurt it? I know the chances are so very low, but she just doesn't look like she is done. Could a premature kid be breach? I'll add new photos tomorrow.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss!:imsorry:
I hope Gracie will pass the placenta soon and be ok.
(console)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss!:imsorry:
> I hope Gracie will pass the placenta soon and be ok.
> (console)


Thank you. I sure hope so too! I just wish there was something I could do to help her.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She has been urinating a lot. We just checked on her. What we believe is the placenta is still hanging out from her backside, but it is not fully passed. She is in her shed with her half-sister Squeaks now. They appear to be getting along as usual. Poor Gracie doesn't seem to understand why her baby is gone, and she keeps licking us like we are her kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much is hanging out? Might be my phone but that doesn't look like placenta. It looks like the sac that the kid is in. I'm worried there is a dead kid in there. Personally, I would have gone in past my elbow and checked for another kid. I'd have a vet look at her. If there is another dead kid in there, it needs to come out ASAP.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I think you are right. She seemed way to big to only have one. Is it to late for us to go in and check for a 2nd, or a potential 3rd? I will search around for some vets in our area willing to come out. Thank you.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

This looks like afterbirth to me. When we found the kid yesterday morning, she had already licked her clean, so she may have passed the placenta and already eaten it. 








We haven't found any other kids in their sheds or in our pasture. We are about to milk her again this morning. I was feeling her udder this morning and she squatted for me then, when I was done, she started licking me.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Her Temperature is 103.3
We’ve never taken her temperature before, so I don’t know if that is high or low for her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you are not comfortable going in, I would definitely have a vet come out, just in case of another dead baby. Better safe than sorry, ypu don’t want to lose her! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That last picture does look like placenta. But did you ever determine where the green came from?


----------



## Courtney De St Jean (Apr 18, 2019)

Why are you unable to get a vet? Are they not local? Are you able to do a facetime with a vet? (I know that is an option on one of the vets that I use for emergency calls). I would definitely do a flush and check yourself. I would consider giving banamine since it will likely be uncomfortable if she is no longer dilated. If you think there is retained placenta that can become an emergency if it turns to infection. Give BoSe as selenium deficiency is closely related to retained placenta. How much penicillin have you been giving and how often?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

The placenta passed! It passed this afternoon and she..ate it.  She actually came out of her stall today, and behaved herself on the milking stand. 

We just got some Oxytetracycline from TSC today. We believe she weighs about 50-60lbs, (55?) so we are giving her 2 1/2 cc (1cc per 20lbs) of oxytetracycline. We gave it IM, but if it is actually Sub Q, I would appreciate a correction. 

We gave her no prior medication. We never figured out anything about the first liquid slightly greenish discharge. Her temperature was normal, (103.3 Fahrenheit) and she isn’t acting off except for the fact she was in her stall almost all day yesterday, and all day today until about 6:00 PM, likely due to labor soreness. She seems a little depressed, and often calls around like she is looking for her kid. Whenever I feel her udder, she licks me all over. Poor girl. I’m also a little worried because her udder is filling up about two times more on one side compared to the other, but that problem seems to be straightening out a little. I’ve been milking both sides out to the best of my abilities. We got 8.1 ounces today. (1 cup, or 1/2 pound)

Thank you all for your help. I’ve been looking into some vets but the ones I’ve seen in NJ are either, not willing to serve our county or the ones surrounding it, or are not performing any services, and are only doing emergencies for previous clients..

Our breeder has given us a lot of great info as well as you great people on TGS. Best vets I’ve ever seen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give the antibiotic SQ.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You can give the antibiotic SQ.


Thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We took her temperature this morning and it was 102.9
We are continuing to give her the Oxytetracycline. She seems to be well. She came out of her stall this morning, then went back in after we milked her, cleaned it, and put up 2 large fly traps.
She seemed a little depressed this morning. She only nibbled on a little grain when I was almost finished milking her, and wasn't very interested in leaves. I tried to give her cedar, and she ate a little. She ate 3/4 of a pretty big raspberry stalk, but lost interest quickly. I tried to give her wild roses too which she ate before losing interest. Those were all her favorites I had nearby at the time. She ate a little grain, but that was it. She ate 1 mouthful of hay..

She still tries to lick me all over and I'm not sure if I should let her. If it helps her, I don't mind it..too much..:haha:

We dragged some giant sweet gum branches over to her pen, and last I checked she was eating them with the herd. Should I be giving her any type of Probiotics, or something to help her recover faster?

And, another question, should I still do the uterine flush even though she passed the placenta?

Thank you so much everybody.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I forgot to add, that after I milked her, she was still dripping blood from her vagina every now and then, usually when she calls or sneezes. She is trying to lick it as well. Is this good or bad?
Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal uterine cleanup. I'd do probiotics daily. I'd do B Complex shots. She lost a kid. She is depressed.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Years ago, I had a doe that had a premie. She was head butted in the side by her litter mate sister. She was so depressed and kept looking for her kid that I searched around for the youngest bottle baby I could find. She accepted that little Nubian and was the best mama to him even after he was bigger than she was. You could try using her as a nurse doe


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I had a doe this April that had a premie, it was pretty tough on her, she would just cry for them. I was so sad but the only i could do for her is love her! Now, she is doing great and we are buddies lol. It took her a few days to pass the afterbirth, so i gave her B complex and treated her for selenium and she passed it that night! Best of luck to you and her! Sorry you had to go through all this...


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! Will probiotic paste work, and if so, how much? How much of the B complex as well? I don't have that on hand, but I can definitely order some online. We gave her the oxytetracycline Sub Q today. We are planning on alternating between IM and SubQ. Our breeder told us today that either would work, but SubQ is slower and IM is faster to be absorbed.

I'm so sorry to hear you had to deal with premature babies too, @Iluvlilly! and @Chelsey. Gracie has been licking me whenever she sees me, and screaming for attention, which she has been getting a lot of. I wish I could find a doeling we could give her, but I haven't found any available from a reputable breeder, and I don't want to bring a whether, or a sick doeling into our herd.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Is this the correct product?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks like the one, but to make sure, check the ingredients and make sure it has 100 mg of thiamine in there.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> It looks like the one, but to make sure, check the ingredients and make sure it has 100 mg of thiamine in there.


Thank you. I'm so glad you pointed that out! I couldn't find the ingredients on that one, and a lot of the reviews said they got ones that were contaminated, and I didn't want to take a risk. I found another B Complex product that shows the ingredients, and contains 100 mg of Thiamine Hydrochloride.
https://www.amazon.com/Vitamin-Comp.../dp/B00FEI2N7G/ref=psdc_3774761_t1_B01DOFK0CA
And all for a lower price!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That will work.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> That will work.


Thank you! Will order it first thing in the morning. 
Gracie has been eating a little more, but we will get it just in case. She still isn't back to her normal, food-craving self.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you get it soon, she needs it.

Rooting for her.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! She has been eating more but not as much as she used to. She is setting new personal milk records everyday. She produced 12.6 ounces this morning.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! She has been eating more but not as much as she used to. She is setting new personal milk records everyday. She produced 12.6 ounces this morning.


Have you put any cayenne and raw honey on her gums yet? This helps energy + appetite. It also helps increase overall circulation.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Have you put any cayenne and raw honey on her gums yet? This helps energy + appetite. It also helps increase overall circulation.


I haven't, but thank you so much for recommending that! Should I mix the raw honey and cayenne together? How much honey and cayenne should I use?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

All seems to be well now. Her appetite is increased, and she isn't acting sick. Just her usually loud self. It's really sad when she screams for her baby, even when we are with her. She screams and searches everywhere for her. She has also been licking me more, and making that weird
'eh eh eh eh' buck noise when doing so. She used to do that all the time until she goat the cystorelin. 
A fellow goat owner said something interesting..

"A healthy goat should NOT need any drugs to get pregnant. And if you do force a doe to get pregnant with the use of hormones, she will likely miscarry because her body isn't healthy enough to take the pregnancy to term. We suffered through all of this 13 to 18 years ago. If you get the nutrition wrong, nothing you can do is going to help. But if you get the nutrition right, then everything else falls into place."

Gracie has been doing very well on the milking stand. Our milking pan has lines on it, and I had just finished milking Gracie to the 20 ounce mark, and she kicked the pan over. That has been our only major incident so far. She is giving more and more milk every day, and I am quite pleased with her udder structure. While it is not as large as her half-sister's, I believe Gracie's still has some developing to do.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm so sorry Gracie lost her baby. She is such a sweet looking girl. I hope you can re breed her in a few months. We had a girl that miscarried the first week we had her. That was last Sept. She got pregnant in March so late July or August she should have her baby or babies. I felt so sorry for her.....she lost her baby and her sister within 2 days of each other. She is our only blue eyed goat and she was shunned for a long time. She was sleeping on the outer perimeter of the girls her size and about a month later, she helped one of the small girls fight off a bigger girl (bully) and so she kind of cemented her friendship that way. Now she's one of our "mean girl" cliques. We hope she kids successfully. She looked for her baby for several days. It was so sad.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so glad she Gracie is doing well now!
I am not an expert by any means, but to me it seems not wise to keep trying to breed her. Maybe it’s just not in the cards for her.
It has caused you and her a lot of grief.
Just my gut feeling.:what:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> I'm so sorry Gracie lost her baby. She is such a sweet looking girl. I hope you can re breed her in a few months. We had a girl that miscarried the first week we had her. That was last Sept. She got pregnant in March so late July or August she should have her baby or babies. I felt so sorry for her.....she lost her baby and her sister within 2 days of each other. She is our only blue eyed goat and she was shunned for a long time. She was sleeping on the outer perimeter of the girls her size and about a month later, she helped one of the small girls fight off a bigger girl (bully) and so she kind of cemented her friendship that way. Now she's one of our "mean girl" cliques. We hope she kids successfully. She looked for her baby for several days. It was so sad.


That is heartbreaking. I hope she kids successfully too!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I am so glad she Gracie is doing well now!
> I am not an expert by any means, but to me it seems not wise to keep trying to breed her. Maybe it's just not in the cards for her.
> It has caused you and her a lot of grief.
> Just my gut feeling.:what:


Normally, I wouldn't try to breed her as she is having such a hard time being bred. However, we invested $500 into her, not even counting all the food costs and time we put into her. She comes from great lines, is polled, and so far I'm very impressed with her udder. But, you really are right, she has caused us quite a bit of grief. 

I know chromosomes don't work this way, but I found it interesting that pretty much regardless of the buck being used, Gracie was a single doe, and Gracie miscarried a single doe. And, I'm pretty sure Gracie's dam was a single doe. :shrug:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So far, we haven't actually had to use the B Complex, which is good because we don't have any yet. Haha
Her appetite has greatly increased, and she has been grazing more, and spending more time with her Best Goat Friend Forever, Squeaks.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Gracie will surprise you. Just be patient.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Gracie will surprise you. Just be patient.


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

She had 16 ounces of milk this morning. The most milk she has ever produced was 20 ounces. (2 1/2 cups or 1.4lbs) While I know this isn't great for a Nigerian Dwarf, I'm curious how much milk does should produce as a first freshener? Is she producing less than average due to having a miscarriage? I'm still trying to do some more research on alfalfa pellets, which should increase her production, right?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gracie went into heat yesterday, I believe. She was very interested in our 5 month old bucklings, and her vulva was red with discharge. 
The interesting part is that, if Gracie was never bred, she would’ve had a heat cycle on July 17th, which I believe she did. If we were counting her next heat cycle from the day she miscarried, it would’ve been July 29th.
I’m assuming this is normal, right? 
:what:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be a false heat.

Every 18 to 21 days.
So if she cycles 2 heat cycles normally, she would be back on track.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> It may be a false heat.
> 
> Every 18 to 21 days.
> So if she cycles 2 heat cycles normally, she would be back on track.


Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

